# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  افزایش تراز { لطفا راهکاربدید}

## دختر باهوش

سلام من پایه یازدهم تجربی ام ازمون کانون شرکت میکنم ترازم 4900 تو برنامه ریزی افتضاحم لطفا راهکار بدید . از قبل مطالبی تو انجمن خوندم امروز عضو شدم . :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Minooi

عزیزم باید اول از همه بصورت آزمایشی یه آزمون با روش های جدید بخون تا به بهترین روش برای هردرس برسی بعدش مطمینن درصدت بیشتر میشه و ترازت بهتر و اینکه آزمون تسته تست زیاد بزن..و مرور کن توی دو هفته هردرسو حداقل ۳ بار مرور کن..موفق باشی

----------


## Minooi

برای برنامه ریزی هم بهت پیشنهاد میکنم راهکار های دکتر افشارو توی سایتشون بخون

----------


## Nima_lovee

براي افزايش تراز در وهله ي اول آموزش كامل  هست كه تراز پايه شما رو ميسازه كه حدود ٥٠٠٠  هست و بقيه ترازي كه كسب ميكنيد به ميزان تستي كه ميزنيد بستگي داره هر چقد تست زني بيشتر داشته باشيد مهارت بيشتر و در نتيجه تراز بالاتر كسب ميكنيد
موفق باشيد

----------


## WickedSick

اگه میخواین ترازتون یهویی زیاد شه
راهی جز ابتکارای جدید ندارین. راه های جدید رو باید انجام بدین
مثلا آزمون رو تحلیل کنین, روش خوندن دروس رو عوض کنین, تکنینک های مدیریت زمان رو انجام بدین.

----------


## Mr_ES

> سلام من پایه یازدهم تجربی ام ازمون کانون شرکت میکنم ترازم 4900 تو برنامه ریزی افتضاحم لطفا راهکار بدید . از قبل مطالبی تو انجمن خوندم امروز عضو شدم .


رسیدن از 4 هزار به 6 هزار زیاد سخت نیست
1- برای زیست زیاد تست بزن و از کتاب آبی زیست قلمچی استفاده کن
2-تستای ریاضی و فیزیکی که هفته اول میزنی، هفته دوم بازم تکراری بزن
3-هر روز تست قرابت و ارایه بزن چون هیچ راهه دیگه ای نیست
4-دینی رو متن کتابو حفظ کن وگرنه نمیتونی
5- شیمی هم زیاد تست بزن و هفته دوم بازم تکراری بزن
6- از 4شنبه به بعد درس جدید نخون که شک نکن حتما سوالشو غلط میزنی
7-مهمترین بند، بند هفتمه، هیچ وقت بین درس خوندن فاصله نینداز هیچ وقت ever, never, ever never ever, یعنی 2 روز بخونی و یه روز نخونی و بعد بخونی و بعد بازم چند روز نخونی، اینطوری بد بخت میشی.

اینا رو رعایت کن راحت به 7 میرسی، شک نکن، فقط بند 7 رو حتما رعایت کن

----------


## ij16

شما با این تراز باید هر چه سریعتر به مشاوره برید

----------


## a.t.n

توی تاپیک مصاحبه با سعید غیور 
آقای غیور لطف کردن وویس نحوه برنامه ریزی بین دو هفته قلم چی رو گذاشتن 
برنامه ریزی به روش علیرضا آروین رو بخون 
و برو سایت استاد گل ی  اونجا 5 تا وویس داره در مورد چگونه به تراز 7000 برسیم 
برو اونا رو گوش کن 
اینو یه دانشجو دندون شهید بهشتی بهم گفت 
گفت که پیوسته بخون حتی اگر کم باشه ولی فقط پیوسته باشه 
ایشون الان خودشون رشته جراحی فک و صورت میخونن شهر تهران

----------


## Mahdyu

> سلام من پایه یازدهم تجربی ام ازمون کانون شرکت میکنم ترازم 4900 تو برنامه ریزی افتضاحم لطفا راهکار بدید . از قبل مطالبی تو انجمن خوندم امروز عضو شدم .


تراز زیر 5200 یعنی اینکه طرف درس نمیخونه. هرموقع درس بخونید مثل یک کنکوری قطعا بالای 5 هزار میشید. سعی کنید ساعت مطالعه ی متناسب با توانتون داشته باشید و موقع خوندن هم حواستون جمع باشه.

----------


## Frozen

> تراز زیر 5200 یعنی اینکه طرف درس نمیخونه. هرموقع درس بخونید مثل یک کنکوری قطعا بالای 5 هزار میشید. سعی کنید ساعت مطالعه ی متناسب با توانتون داشته باشید و موقع خوندن هم حواستون جمع باشه.


من دوستایی دارم که زیر 8 ساعت نمیخونن ولی بالاترین ترازشون 5200 باشه شاید!!! به درس نخوندن نیس ک ...به درست درس نخوندنه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## amirm2

راز تراز بالای 7000
1-ضریب هوشی بالا ، اگه ضریب هوشی متوسط باشه دو برابر کردن ساعت مطالعه نسبت به رقبا که امکان پذیره .
2-سرعت بسیار بالا در تست زنی که با کار کردن زیاد امکان پذیره .

----------

